# Holiday Savings



## Platinum Interchange (Dec 27, 2011)

To express our gratitude for your continued business and support, Platinum Interchange would like to offer an exclusive gift to our valued customers.

*Must confirm on 12/22/11 - 12/26/11 for discount to be honored. Must request promotion at the time of confirming.
THIS PROMOTION HAS BEEN EXTENDED - MUST BOOK BY 12/31/11

Exchange fee - $10 OFF!
Exchange fee + 1 upgrade - $20 OFF!
Exchange fee + 2 upgrades - $30 OFF!
Terms & Conditions


----------

